# scratching till he bleeds!



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

18 month old is scratching @ his neck and chest until he starts bleeding he did the same thing last yr this time and the vet prescribed some expensive ass meds! ne ideas?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Did the vet tell you what your pup had?

It is common for dogs to get seasonal allergies, so that may be the case. What kind of shampoo do you use to bath him/her? Are you consistent with your pups diet? What kind of food are you feeding your dog? Has your dog ever had fleas? Does she have them now? Some animals are allergic to flea bites....Please be more specific and I'm sure we can try our best to help....


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

also have you recently changed collars or washed his collar in a detergent? changed bedding? new carpet? It sounds like an allergy but allergies can be really hard to pin down. Is there a specific change in the environment that coincides to this time of year in your house?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

when scratching gets to the point of an opening of the skin there is almost ALWAYS an internal infection. Get that pup some antibiotics and antihistamines, and try to narrow down his allergen by only changing one thing at a time.


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> when scratching gets to the point of an opening of the skin there is almost ALWAYS an internal infection. Get that pup some antibiotics and antihistamines, and try to narrow down his allergen by only changing one thing at a time.


I have to agree, my dog is going through the same thing and he is on the meds. We're gonna either get an allergy test done or keep switching dog foods.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

There is this spray I bought at Petco.. worked wonders for my baby. He would scratch a lot and bleed but this helped him stop the scratching and eventually healed up.

Maybe it might help you too

I do recommend it


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Try using a shampoo that has oatmeal in it. It will calm his skin


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> when scratching gets to the point of an opening of the skin there is almost ALWAYS an internal infection. Get that pup some antibiotics and antihistamines, and try to narrow down his allergen by only changing one thing at a time.


:goodpost:

How much does your pup weigh? You can give OTC Benadryl to help the itching until you get in to see the vet.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

From my experience the benadryl only serves as a sedative for the dogs. It is a good temporary fix, but you must get to the root of the problem.


----------

